# Cat ATTACK! "JeffG" VISCIOUSLY MAULED!



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Watch the attack in real time as it happened in HD. Warning video mat not be suitable for younger viewer!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

oh the HUMANITY!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is cool, my son held a 10 inch cat to his daughters lips for her to kiss, and the same thing happened. Oops.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

John, Jeff--I've watched that thing probably 6 or 7 times and I laugh hard every time. Priceless!!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff have you ever caught a fish like this?


----------



## BIGBADJOHN49 (Aug 23, 2006)

:rotfl: Firedog, you aint "Right"!!!!!!


----------



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

firedog said:


> Jeff have you ever caught a fish like this?


New meaning to the term "noodling"


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

LMAO......... thats funny


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I would send that link to everyone he knows so they can ask him what happened to his nose. That was funny!


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

That proves it Blood bait even works out of the water.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

firedog said:


> Jeff have you ever caught a fish like this?


That's crazy there Firedog !! I guess he was a little confused about what using hotdog for bait meant ! :spineyes: Lol


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

firedog said:


> Jeff have you ever caught a fish like this?


What's the legal limit on blowfish?


----------



## 1texjun (Mar 12, 2007)

*? Question*

Did Mr. Wiskers get his flu shots prior to release?:an6:


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats what you get for picking on him and killing his family be glad thats all Mr. Wiskers went for.:work:


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

1texjun said:


> Did Mr. Wiskers get his flu shots prior to release?:an6:


Oh course I am a RN so it got the Flu, Pneumonia, and Tetanus vaccines prior to release. Thanks for the concern.


----------

